# Preparing for Dissapointment



## Firefly83

This is my first pregnancy, I have always wanted only girls. I have never wanted boys. My OH and I dated in highschool we broke up after my family moved away. 13 years later we are together again ;) We actually got pregnant the first time we were intimate. He already has a son and all the gender prediction stuff says it will be a boy. OH doesn't mind if it's another boy but I really want a girl and since this is my first child and he has been through all this before I want to be able to give him something new to experience. I just have a sinking suspicion that this will be a boy and I don't want any family or friends to know how upset I am just thinking that it could be a boy. I feel like a horrible person. :( Can anyone please help ease my mind about this or help me come to terms with the possibility of a son before the gender scan. It is supposed to be and exciting thing and it is making me anxious.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Just relax hun :hugs: I was a woman that wanted ALL girls and never any boys, to have a son and wanted ALL BOYS now. I love him so much and so glad he is not a girl. I didn't come to terms with this until he was born, and feel kind of silly I ever doubted him. I know you will love him (if baby is a boy) so much, your heart feels as though it will burst. If you want a girl in the future, there are other chances :hugs:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Everyone's different, but I know for me when my second son was born it just didn't matter. Only he mattered if you know what I mean. But I always knew we would have one more child. The last chance I guess? And either way you just have to accept what you have, and embrace the child you get. Your love for your child will outweigh any disappointment, at least that's what I believe.


----------



## Mummy2B21

:hugs:


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm sorry you're going through this, hon. My instincts were correct with both of my babies (my son, and lo in my tummy). I have read research that states that mother's intuition is often (70/80%) correct. So what I would do at this point is convince yourself that you're having a boy, and then if you have a girl, you'll be surprised, lol. Go online and look at cute boy clothes, etc.

I have to tell you though that boys are AMAZING:)


----------



## Firefly83

Thanks everyone for all your encouragment and support! I have been thinking about it, and I have pretty much come to terms with the possibility of having a boy and not a girl. Luckily we already have a really cool boy name picked out and we can't agree on any girls names. I realized that a lot of boys are really 'momma's boys" and maybe since i'm really a tom-boy I would relate to a little boy better. I just LOVE the color pink!! :winkwink: Oh well.. I think that as long as the baby is healthy I will be happy!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I know a lot of people say that. "As long as the baby's healthy"... When people say that to me I just want to say "Obviously that is a given!!" lol. Of course we want healthy babies. But that doesn't make the feeling of wanting either a son or daughter go away.

If it makes you feel better, my boys are momma's boys. :haha: Definitely! And one of the thoughts that I've tried to stick in my head all these years watching my friends and people close to me all having girls is, BOYS CLOTHES ARE SO MUCH MORE SIMPLE! The "style" I tend to have for my boys is simple T's and jeans, with cool hoodies, shoes ect. It's easy to make them look great and it be functional and easy. 

Where as girls have tights, and leggings, and skirts, and dresses and all that stuff. I do want a girl though, and you bet your booty I'll have all that stuff for my daughter if I am so lucky to have one. But I've tried to make myself feel better with that idea. :blush:

Just remember that whatever you have, boy or girl, that little one is a part of you and will always be the cutest, most fun little kid out there. That's how us mother's think!


----------



## missmiylove

I feel the same way..
Don't feel bad. What I do to try & make myself feel better about having a boy (if it happens)
Is trying to picture my life with them. Reminding myself that no matter what it is ill probably fall in love with it.
I want a babygirl extremely bad so I feel you!


----------



## Firefly83

Well I had my gender scan today and I was right! It is a boy. I am dealing well but I would be lying if I said I was all rainbows and sunshine today. I am however very excited that the scan went well and the little guy seems to be doing well. That's always good :)


----------



## sanbibi

thats good news!!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Congrats on your little boy! I promise once you hold him the entire world just disapers :)


----------



## MummyBaron

_jellybean_ said:


> So what I would do at this point is convince yourself that you're having a boy, and then if you have a girl, you'll be surprised, lol. Go online and look at cute boy clothes, etc.)

I did this. We have a boy and as this was our last was absolutely rooting for a girl and was so so worried I would have a boy and not be able to love him :shrug: Silly I know..
I convinced myself I was having a boy, bought boy stuff, and came to terms with a boy and started to become happy when we picked our boy name... :thumbup:
Then had our scan and found out we were expecting a girl, now I should of been estatic but I was a little disappointed :dohh: I kind of felt a bit of grief over the boy I had been imagining I was having... This passed and now I am happy to be having a little girl, but if the scans are wrong and she is a he I will still be happy 


Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Firefly83 said:


> Well I had my gender scan today and I was right! It is a boy. I am dealing well but I would be lying if I said I was all rainbows and sunshine today. I am however very excited that the scan went well and the little guy seems to be doing well. That's always good :)

glad to hear you are doing ok xx


----------

